# HELP! How do I force a logout remotely?



## wprosser2008

Yesterday while I was at work, I got a notice saying I had money, which I thought was odd. Turns out while I was working (an hour drive away from my nearest city) I had apparently picked up a rider and took them on a 4 hour trip. 

The thief changed the instant pay cc to theirs and took the money. I've changed the email back you my own and put my wife's phone number in for the time being as my phone number was in use "on anther account," my guess is the thief's. 

When I got home, I changed my password not only on Uber but also my email, Facebook, and bank accounts. 

But how do I make sure they can't just change it back? The only way I made changes is cuz for some reason the app never logged me out when they made changes, which makes me think they're still logged in on their app too.

Thanks!


----------



## reg barclay

Best thing might me to contact uber. My guess better to use uber phone support for this issue than go through the app.


----------



## mikes424

Contact your bank. I had an issue where some trued to change my email. The bank emailed me for confirmation using my old emailband 1had it corrected immediately. I also had it set up whenever a debit over $5 was charged they send me an immediate email advising me plus daily I get notifications for tranfers in and out and checks clearing.


----------



## Rakos

mikes424 said:


> Contact your bank. I had an issue where some trued to change my email. The bank emailed me for confirmation using my old emailband 1had it corrected immediately. I also had it set up whenever a debit over $5 was charged they send me an immediate email advising me plus daily I get notifications for tranfers in and out and checks clearing.


You know those scam artists prolly REALLY hate you...8)


----------



## empresstabitha

wprosser2008 said:


> Yesterday while I was at work, I got a notice saying I had money, which I thought was odd. Turns out while I was working (an hour drive away from my nearest city) I had apparently picked up a rider and took them on a 4 hour trip.
> 
> The thief changed the instant pay cc to theirs and took the money. I've changed the email back you my own and put my wife's phone number in for the time being as my phone number was in use "on anther account," my guess is the thief's.
> 
> When I got home, I changed my password not only on Uber but also my email, Facebook, and bank accounts.
> 
> But how do I make sure they can't just change it back? The only way I made changes is cuz for some reason the app never logged me out when they made changes, which makes me think they're still logged in on their app too.
> 
> Thanks!


Uhm you need to contact uber and your bank.


----------



## nickd8775

They stole your driver account and another rider account. Then took it on a 4 hour trip with a GPS spoofer. 
Report the trip to Uber as fraudulent and have them refund the rider.


----------



## Cableguynoe

nickd8775 said:


> Report the trip to Uber as fraudulent and have them refund the rider.


Here's the problem 
The refund isnt coming back from the debit card it was deposited into. OP's account will go negative. He's screwed


----------



## wprosser2008

Cableguynoe said:


> Here's the problem
> The refund isnt coming back from the debit card it was deposited into. OP's account will go negative. He's screwed


Actually no. When I went into the Green Light Center, they told me they already got the notice from the rider and refunded them. They took it off my record.


----------



## surlywynch

Any idea how the scammer got into your account? Have you responded to any phone calls or text messages purporting to be from Uber?


----------



## wprosser2008

surlywynch said:


> Any idea how the scammer got into your account? Have you responded to any phone calls or text messages purporting to be from Uber?


No. And the weird part is my password was completely random. CLGRKi4v! type. (Note that that isn't what it was, just random letters in the same style). I don't know how they got in, but it seems to be taken care of now.


----------



## surlywynch

I'm wracking my brain to figure out the scam, unless it was a brute force password attack. I would think Guber would have restrictions on failed password attempts, but this is the same company that could just as easily require some two party system to change bank account info, or put a 48 hr hold on transfers after bank account change.


----------

